# Found A Few More Mystery Tools.



## Jay-z (Jan 16, 2016)

Guessing that these are some sort of fly cutter. Really scary if you ask me. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
  I have not been able to find any information on what looks like workholding clamps for a mill or anything with a t-slot bed.

  If someone has any insight on this  stuff please feel free to share it.

Jay


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 16, 2016)

Those top two look like hole cutters. I have two similar tools I put in my drill press to cut holes in wood. They can be scary. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bill stupak (Jan 16, 2016)

Look up Trepanning

Bill


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm thinking circle cutter for making holes.  I never thought much of them until I needed to make an odd size hole in a plastic panel (HDPE).   With a sharp bit it cut a perfectly clean hole and the infinite size adjustment gave me a perfect fit.   I'm not sure how it would work on hard materials but it's now my go-to tool for HDPE.   This is a low rpm drill press or milling machine only item don't even think about using it in a handheld power drill.  Make sure your material is well clamped down and keep your fingers out of the way!


----------



## Jay-z (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, that's what they seem to be. One down, one to go. 

Jay


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 16, 2016)

Look like light duty T slot hold downs for something.
Perhaps a drill press?


Daryl
MN


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 17, 2016)

The second one looks like someone made a set of clamps that fit in a T slot and hold sheet metal to table.
The first tool is exactly what everyone thinks. A hole cutter mainly for wood and plastic. I guess one could try it on metal.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 17, 2016)

They are correct on the first pic. The common name for them is "Circle Cutters. The others look to be slot clamps for light duty as Dayrl pointed out.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Jay-z (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone . I do appreciate all of your help in identifying  my many finds. Guaranteed more to come..........

Jay


----------



## arcflash (Jan 17, 2016)

Whats the view in the other direction?


----------



## Jay-z (Jan 17, 2016)

arcflash said:


> Whats the view in the other direction?


Which item?


----------



## arcflash (Jan 17, 2016)

The second item that has yet to be identified.


----------



## Jay-z (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 17, 2016)

That is  a T-Slot Clamp. It is keyed into the slot and fastened to the T-nut im the slot. The screw hold the part etc. to the table. That would be a good clamp to hold a Machinist Vise in place.  The bolt and T-nut are missing.

 "Billy G"


----------



## arcflash (Jan 17, 2016)

You got it! Thats why I wanted that view.


----------



## Jay-z (Jan 17, 2016)

I have the bolts for them . Just removed for the pics.


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 30, 2018)

The second picture is probably  the hold downs for the first picture...


----------

